# 120 leds -found this website



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I found this site today about 40.00 cheaper than what I planned to spend.Every light is a different price so you need to scroll to find the price.I ordered will keep you updated on my experience http://www.theledlightbulbs.com/product/PAR38-120
wanted to add shipping ups was 60.00 but usps free.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Those appear to be pretty weak in the lumens department, less than half of the 120 LED ones I have manufactured. Granted they say flood, but their definition of of flood doesn't meet industry standards.

For reference, our 50 LED white bulbs are brighter than they report these 120 LED bulbs.

What they spec doesn't add up - 90 degree leds with 60 degree dipersed beam angle?

Also note it says some lamps do not have lens covers - I would be very wary using these outdoors.

Also no mention if they are dimmable.

BTW our prices - 
1 $27.99
6+ $25.80
12+ $25.10
36+ $24.30
72+ $23.50
144+ $22.70
576+ $21.90

I am still collecting test results for all our bulbs you can see them here, plus other faq pages are on the website

You get what you pay for, but I hope you found a steal.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I will know pretty soon as I got a tracking number this am.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The quanity discount is for the same color you can't mix and match?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

You didnt read the faqs!
in the same price tier yes you can, it has to be dealt with manually - have not found a contrib that works in that manner for the store yet.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

I will vouch for not only Corey's bulbs but his service as well. Top shelf for both. I've bought his UV floods in the 18 bulb model and it works terrific. I've also bought the blue, red and IR bulbs. They all do the trick marvelously.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kudos Sean

I gotta tell you all, I spent a portion of today doing some tests on Philips Halogen spots and floods.
I learned a few things:
1) I do not believe most lumens ratings from light bulb makers - only 30 percent were actually close in the tests today. 
The others were so far off it is amazing it is legal as it is.

2) I have to fix my test data as well, I have the wrong lumen values in there.

3) What constitutes a flood and spot are purely a matter of opinion. 
Only 2 bulbs were actual floods from the tests. 
Hell, going on those results, my bulbs are floods (no - they are spots!)

4) What is considered a spot is bizarre. 
Some of these spots had a ton off side spill and this ridiculous bright zone the size of a penny.

5) Comparing my bulbs to incandescents is a waste of time, there is no uniform relationship to base a real comparison on.

Halloween71 I really cannot wait to hear your feedback on what you are getting from that company.
After today I have a hard time buying anyones specs.

I will be looking for filament type incandescent spot & floods (outdoor versions only to stay roughly apples to apples with envelopes) over the weekend (HD had NONE!) and hopefully provide some more info after that.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Got them in today.Love them they are very bright and are brighter than my 85 floods.The colors are vibrant.Very happy with my purchase.


----------

